# merge FreeBSD and FreeNAS together



## fred974 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been using FreeNAS for a while now but I would like to use the same server to host my web and DNS server.

My question is: 
Is it better to install a full FreeBSD and install FreeNAS in a Jail?
Or should I install a jail in FreeNAS in install FeeBSD in it?

How do you mix the 2 together?

Is it possible to compile FreeNAS in a jail?

Please help.

Thank you


----------



## gkontos (Oct 19, 2012)

Neither would work. Maybe it is time to consider using FreeBSD only.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 19, 2012)

well, how would I use FreeBSD as my file server?
I quite like the web GUI of FreeNAS.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2012)

Just configure things by hand. It's not that difficult and I doubt you're going to change the configuration often.


----------



## kpa (Oct 19, 2012)

You could try copying the FreeNAS installation to a jail and see if it starts properly with the jail. I wouldn't hold my breath though, the FreeNAS system is heavily customized compared to stock FreeBSD and it may be just too much work to get it working in a jail.


----------

